# 5 Disruptive Technologies Happening Now



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

5 Disruptive Technologies Happening Now.



> *From e-books to 3-D printing, TR spotlights the technologies that are destroying markets and creating new ones.*


-- Tom


----------

